# Axis2 Deployment



## Hoon2006 (8. Jan 2009)

Hallo Community,
ich möchte meinen axis Service serviceX.aar über ein Ant Script auf dem JBOSS deployen, und dabei ausdrücklich nicht den Upload Service benutzen! Ich möchte auch nur ungern jedes Mal das axis2.war file neu bauen müssen. Gibts da keine elegante Lösung für?

Der Kollege hier hat das selbe Problem:
http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=103646

Danke schonmal


----------



## kama (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

Du kannst aber doch direkt über Axis2 selbst deployen....oder wo liegt genau Dein Problem....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Hoon2006 (9. Jan 2009)

Genau das möchte ich ja gerade nicht. Ich möchte nicht den Uploader benutzen, weil das bei mehreren hunderten services mitunter sehr lange dauern kann. Ich habe zwar nicht soviele, aber es geht doch ums Prinzip. Genau für solche Sachen wurde doch ant, maven und co erfunden. Man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie blutig man sich die Finger klicken würde, wenn man an die 100 aar Files per Uploader deployen würde... :roll: 

Ich möchte jetzt nochmal alle Möglichlkeiten aufzeigen, welche es gibt um einen Axis Service(*.aar) zu deployen.

1. den Axis eigenen Standalone Server benutzen und das aar File in das Verzeichnis %AXIS2_HOME%/repository/services legen (möchte aber auf dem jboss4.2.2 deployen)
2. das axis2.war file auf dem jboss deployen und dann den Upload Service benutzen (fällt weg, siehe oben)
3. das axis2.war file jedes mal allein bauen und vorher in den Ordner WEB-INF\services\ meine aar Files legen (finde ich unpraktisch jedes mal das ganze war zu bauen um es dann wieder neu deployen zu müssen)

Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## kama (9. Jan 2009)

Hi,

man kann doch das AAR Archive in das entsprechende Verzeichnis legen lassen....Für Maven gibt es sogar ein PlugIn dass das macht (AAR)....
Das ablegen des AAR in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis ist doch wirklich nicht das Problem oder? Mit Ant (copy Task) und in Maven kann man ein Deploy-Task bauen die das macht ....

Wo ist jetzt das eigentliche Problem ?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Hoon2006 (9. Jan 2009)

Das problem liegt wohl bei mir und meinen rudimentären Ant-Kenntnissen... :shock: 

was funktioniert ist, wenn ich zum Beispiel das Axis2.war File deploye, es dann mit beispielsweise mit 7zip öffne und dann mein aar File per Drag&Drop nach ...\jboss-4.2.2.GA\server\default\deploy\*axis2.war*\WEB-INF\services\ kopiere.

Aber wie mache ich das mit einem Ant Script? Der folgende Anttask funzt schon mal nicht... 


```
<target name="deploy" depends="compile">

		<jar destfile="CalculatorService.aar">
			<fileset dir="${build.dir}/classes">
				<include name="**/*.*" />
			</fileset>
			<fileset dir="${deploy.dir}" />
		</jar>

		<copy tofile="${jboss.home}/server/default/deploy/axis2.war/WEB-INF/services" preservelastmodified="true">
			<fileset dir=".">
				<include name="*.aar" />
			</fileset>
		</copy>
	</target>
```

Achso...und maven möchte ich nur gerade ungern nutzen. Bitte nicht fragen warum...


----------



## Hoon2006 (16. Jan 2009)

Habe das Problem gelöst. Man kann den Service also auch ohne den ganzen Admin-Kram als WAR deployen.

Mir fehlte im speziellen der Tipp mit dem Servlet und wie genau die Ordnerstruktur sein muss.

Lösung steht hier!


----------

